# So tell me about beastmen



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I may have found my army in beastmen. Everything I have read says they are a converters army but I don't see it yet. Any ideas how they play in the new edition? any advice for a new guy on beastmen?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't offer you much there, but what with War Machines being more deadly now, Ambush is (In my opinion) now really useful. Magic's deadlier, and if you have your own Miscast table then that's good, because the new Rulebook one is really nasty.

Midnight


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Beastmen, in short, make Orc armies look 'careful and defensive' by comparison. 

Beastmen are all about charging the enemy as quickly as possible, or sneaking around (the equivalent of outflanking, from 40k) to hit them from the side/back. There are quite a few different units, and they're all solid choices for their cost, but there aren't many surprises in the army. This may or may not matter to you, but what it means is all beastmen players (at least from what I've personally seen) play with more or less the same strategy: sneak with some units, and charge with everything else.

What really separates them from other armies are the aforementioned ability to 'outflank', and the interesting rare giants/monsters they have to choose from, including my favorite, the Cygors, which are not only giants, but stone throwers as well.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I almost started a Beastmen army, but their lack of armour saves (except on Wargors and Beastlords) made me think twice. I'm not much of a fan of paying for 50 guys per unit so that 20 can get in there with their mediocre fighting potential and get the shit beaten out of them. And Minos cost more than their worth (bullshit armour save), so no FUCK YOU unit in the whole bloody army. 'cept for Ghorgons but they can be brought down with one or two decent cannon shots before they can do shit. Sure they can regenerate their wounds by eating people but that requires the guy actually surviving the way there and the close combat. And the thing Grax said: not much room for being clever, 'cept for the modelling part, which is indeed awesomesauce (plastic Minotaur+plastic DP+GS=Ghorgons and Cygors).

Truth to be told, I'm keeping a close eye on this thread in case it can convince me that Beastmen can still kick ass.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

all you need to do to destroy everyone with beast men is get some cygors and a shit load of minotaurs. Units of like 6 minotaurs or 5 with a character can be really awesome. Or maybe even units of 8 to get the 4 wide frontage. Give them the banner of plus one strenght and 2 hand weapons and you have roughly a million str6 attacks. With stone throwers being more deadly cygors are awesome and then they can charge in and whomp on stuff. 

I think that ambushing gors could be a very good thing so probably a couple decent sized units of them. Thats really all I can think of right now but I think they can be pretty rad in 8th


----------

